# That cute and inocent look



## Taylor Richelle (Jun 6, 2011)

We all know how mini's can be major brats and they can drive us crazy but they also know how to melt our hearts and make us go "awww" Like when they are in trouble and they know it they just put on that face...well my 2 year old has that look 






 

 

Here is "Knight" and his "I'm too cute for you to be mad at me" look 










Now, lets see your minis and their cute inocent looks!


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 6, 2011)

What? Did I do that?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jun 6, 2011)

YES! Mr. Innocent.




He has a new one now, since he is still only 29.5 he is always looking up, and gives me the beseeching, begging look. I always give in.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Lord, I've got hundreds of those!



It's even worse now that I have two of them and they'll give me that look in concert.



I'll try to dig some up when I get home.

Kody tends to give me that look when I come back to where I tied him, supposedly out of reach of anything, and find him standing in the middle of chaos looking like he never moved. That boy can destroy an entire groom room in twenty seconds flat!





Leia


----------



## O So (Jun 6, 2011)

"Nope, I wasn't out in the rain, um um, wasn't me!!"


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the laughs both of you!

I have to use two caribiner snaps, heavy duty to snap hay bags into metal barrels tor them. Husband put a round bolt thingy on the bottom side of each barrels to tie to. I got them as leftovers from cattle mineral feeders, they are kind of heavy and round edges. Now they are plastic. One of them always manages to get it free then hay and hay net are tromped all over the pasture. Every week we have a battle of the wits. They usually win. I am now trying out tying. My husband started me laughing yesterday when I was buried up to my shoulders trying to tie that bag. He said, "If they can learn to untie those square knots, we're going on Americas Got Talent."


----------



## Tremor (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, the sire to my foals.

He's such a great role model, ehh?










This one I think counts too. This is of Bow and her 2006 foal. She was a maiden that year.

"Hey, hey. Look at what I made!"


----------



## candycar (Jun 7, 2011)

Does this one count? Jelly Bean being "nosey" with my brother.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 7, 2011)

here's our newest addition giving me the "Ain't I cuuuuute?" look


----------



## Shari (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have a treat for me?





Lots of beautiful minis!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is my lil guy Rowdy looking as adorable as they come!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, this just in. I get this for a nose kiss everyday. Since she was born, if I ask for a nose kiss she does this!




Many times she just asks for a nose kiss herself.


----------



## OutlawStyle (Jun 11, 2011)

BamBam is about famous for his sweet & innocent looks.. here he is kissing Buckaboo










ok, he's not so sweet after all, but she still is.










idk if it qualifies as sweet & innocent but here is Duskins "kiss me" face.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 18, 2011)

_This is one of my all time FAVORITES.... This is "Allure Ranch Spirits Grand Illusion" and "Allure Ranch Spirits Bey Obsession" (2) of "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit's" daughters from 2007. _

_ _


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## susanne (Jun 25, 2011)

.

I'd post an "innocent" photo of Mingus, but the devil horns and the sardonic grin spoil the effect...

.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 27, 2011)

this is one of my mares cascade sweet dream

Sweety






only cutee photo i could find


----------



## Beth G (Jun 30, 2011)

This is Lacey's "more treats please" look!


----------



## Beth G (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet baby face!


----------



## miniluv777 (Jun 30, 2011)

OMG!!!! You guys are torturing me. I no longer have any minis and your pics all remind me how stinkin cute they are! Nothing cuter!


----------



## ohmt (Jul 1, 2011)

'Notra' after following me around during chores. This is his "Why haven't you given me my kisses and scratches yet?" look. He is such a ham.







Here is Pippa just a couple days old. She always cocks her head to the side, so cute.






And here she is again (ok maybe not so innocent!)






Here is miss Vonnie (Pippas dam) just a few hours after I took all the burrs out of her mane. As you can see she has MORE and I asked her about them and this is the face she gave me...






Here is Ginger, the sweetest little filly we've ever had. She gets into everything and loves to take halters from the barn and put them in puddles, but how can anyone get mad at that cute little face?






And a not so innocent face because I think this picture is so darn funny-here is Daffodil just an hour or so after giving birth to her sweet little filly, Tempest. I had just helped her latch on and Daffodil let me know I was no longer needed....nor wanted


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 2, 2011)

This is Buck with his cute butter wouldnt melt look






Rosie - my old lady






Ruby


----------

